# Throwing Up



## rwilson5 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a little concern with my giant asian. He's been consistently molting every 2 weeks and I know as they get older they take longer to molt. However, he just ate a large spider yesterday and he's at 3 weeks between molts. I noticed he had this brown vomit coming from his mouth and his abdomen is bulging larger on one side than the other. He also is hanging with his arms out in a seemingly defensive stance. I'm thinking he may be ready to molt and has too much food in him or something. If anyone has any idea what the vomiting and lopsided bulge might be that'd be helpful.

thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2008)

A pic would be most helpful as I really am not sure what you mean about the abdomen. I have occasionaly seen mantids vomit and rarely has it been a problem. Often goes away on its own. However sometimes they keep doing it and end up dying. I say just see what develops. Not much you can do about it either way except maybe change the food. Oh and welcome to the site.


----------



## rwilson5 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya so she molted but I'm not sure she came out OK, her neck is bent and shes lying on the ground looking like shes gasping for air...doesnt look too good...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Nov 30, 2008)

Me being the noob here, but could it be some sort of mold or bacteria that infected your mantid? might have been somthin bad in the spider he ate and his organs are rejecting it scince they can't digest it.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow!! Sorry to hear that!! I'm really funny about what I let my nmantids eat especially in spiders catagory as I just naturally have a paranoid thing going on with spiders. Not arachnaphobia but my sister was bitten a few times by some strange spider which left her left fore finger moldy and blackened!! I'm just saying you can't really tell if your mantis is about to eat a poisonous spider!! i am even funny about where I get my crixl,and flies from. You just have to try to be careful even though sometimes there is nothing you can do. :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 5, 2008)

So what happened with her, Rman? Is she still alive... OK?


----------



## OGIGA (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm, generally, if a mantis is vomiting, it's a bad sign. Most of my vomiting mantises died shortly after.


----------



## rwilson5 (Dec 9, 2008)

so surprisingly enough she's still alive. she wouldn't eat for about a week after her body was contorted. but shes not eating small stuff like flies. shes adjusted to the crooked body she has now i guess. im hoping since she got contorted in her molt that perhaps she can molt again and readjust her body positioning.

ive got my fingers crossed


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2008)

The RMAN said:


> so surprisingly enough she's still alive. she wouldn't eat for about a week after her body was contorted. but shes not eating small stuff like flies. shes adjusted to the crooked body she has now i guess. im hoping since she got contorted in her molt that perhaps she can molt again and readjust her body positioning.ive got my fingers crossed


Glad to hear she's still alive and doing fair. Thanks for letting us know.  I'd also be interested if you'd dig this thread up and share her progress after she molts again. Reports of her outcome might help others who have similar problems in the future.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in that I had a female sub-adult _limbata_ barfing for last week (perhaps 5 or 6 days) and she seems fine now. Lots of water to drink (not mist) seemed to help her situation.


----------

